# My progression. Aiming for sub 1 4x4, sub 15 3x3, sub 30 sq1. Also may do others if I feel like it...



## masterswordio (Jul 1, 2022)

I'll be posting stats for my solves to see and show others my progression. I recently(3 days ago) started to focus on 4x4 and really want to get sub 1 on it. I haven't been doing 3x3 as much but I still do it time to time to keep it up. I haven't done sq1 in a while she wanted to get back into it a bit. I'll probably post weekly, but may post stuff for a single day of there's something I'm excited to show.
4x4:
Best single: 1:03
Average: usually in the 1 minute teens.
3x3:
Best single: 8.14
Average: sub 18
Sq1:
Best single: SUPER lucky 16 sec
Average: used to be low 30s, probably slower now.


----------

